# Purex Baby VS. Dreft?



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

On the heels of yesterdays thread on using Dreft....I went to the Purex website, and saw that they have Purex Baby. Its NOT a soap, and is a mild detergent. Anyone familiar with this or use this on diapers/ covers? Dreft is so expensive!!


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Okay, no one bit on this :LOL, so I told dh to buy some...Smells nice and wasn't priced too bad either. I am hoping this will work out


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

not to hijack-- but there is also a baby ALL. Is it as good?


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

I used baby all on clothes, not diapers, so I can't help ya there ya hijackin' mama







BUT, hopefully someone will fill us in


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

I bought it just before Hunter was born to wash all his clothes and diaper covers and had no problems.
I ran out shortly after he was born and haven`t been able to find any since







: I loved the scent.
I am not using many products on Hunter that have purfume added but loved this.
I have been using no name detergent for now but if I ever find the Purex again will buy it.

Terri


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

IT SMELLS LOVELY!!







Not too overpowering!! My dh found it at our local HEB grocery store







I am off to do my final rinse


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Okay...note to self: You only need a small amount of this stuff to work


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

letter from Purex









_Thank you for taking the time to contact The Dial Corporation
concerning Purex Baby Ultra Liquid Detergent. Your comments are appreciated
because they help us to understand how we can better serve our consumers.

Purex Baby Ultra Detergent is a detergent, not a soap. It is safe to
use on cloth diapers. You may want to try using 20 Mule Team Borax as a
soak on your cloth diapers. It is great at removing stains and
deodorizing.

In appreciation of your interest, I invite you to use the enclosed on
your next shopping trip. Again, thank you for sharing your comments
with us. For more information about our company and products, please
visit our website at www.dialcorp.com._


----------

